# recommendations for knife



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey guys. i found a nice 'Y" branch today. what would be a good knife for stripping the bark and carving it? Thanks. JT


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

thats a good question. Im not much for the wood slingshots but the more I read I think i might try been eyeing my apple tree jist figured on using my pocket knife for debarking


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

One that's sharp.







Really that's the only requirement. A good blade that is sharp and holds a nice edge. All of my uncles and great relatives used to carve flips and other wooden doo-dads using Old Timers.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Nick. what do some of you guys on the forum use? What about a Buck 110? JT


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This one is sort-of purpose made for it:
http://www.trueswords.com/cold-steel-secureex-neck-knife-kiridashi-p-4979.html


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a good one. Cold Steel makes good knives. A Buck knife would be just fine too.Remember most of them old school pocket knives with the pearl handles and what not, were essentially whittlin knives. They are good lil blades for that.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

A Buck 110 is a little heavy and long in the blade for whittling, but I have used mine many times for taking the bark off of tree limbs as well as the finish work. A Buck Stockman would be perfect.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Try one of the Mora knives from Ragnar at Ragweed forge specially designed for woodcarving: Scandinavian Knives. Scroll about 3/4 of the way down the page to see the carving section. These knives are very well made yet cheap and Ragnar is a totally standup guy. I've ordered a bunch of stuff from him. I'm not sure exactly which model to suggest, but if you emailed Rag and told him what you wanted to use it for I'm sure he could make a specific suggestion.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm not sure which one to get yet. JT


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Try a Fälkniven S1!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

It occurred to me after I made my suggestion that you may want something you could carry with you in your pocket, rather than a fixed blade knife. In that case, if you can afford to spend a little more, check out this on closeout from Boker. A really nice little German made knife. It has carbon steel blades (C-75 I think, which is a European designation for 1075 steel), something that's harder to find in a pocketknife as time goes by, but is quite desireable. Carbon tends to hold a better edge than many stainless steels and is a snap to sharpen when it needs it. It has the larger main blade for rougher work and the smal pen blade for finer detail stuff, and the Bokers manufactured in Solingen (like this one) are very well made and will last you a lifetime with moderate care.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Scott. I am still trying to figure out wat to buy. JT


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Jtslingshoter said:


> Thanks Nick. what do some of you guys on the forum use? What about a Buck 110? JT


Jt
Personally I use a camillus,yellow jacket, muskrat knife for my natural fork debarking.
They are great whittlers and stay sharp, and easy to resharpen. With the small sleek design of the muskrat, it is very versitile, and user friendly.
Tom


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Two in the works with a old Camco electricians knife, short blade works real well for carving and whittling , the second blade that works well for stripping and scraping.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Get yourself a Mora. Or a small handmade carver.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> Get yourself a Mora. Or a small handmade carver.


But they don't make Moras out of ZDP-189 (great screen name by the way








)!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A new forum member, a Texas boy, that goes by SnodyKnives has been know to make a few knives. -- Tex


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> A new forum member, a Texas boy, that goes by SnodyKnives has been know to make a few knives. -- Tex


Some really beautiful stuff, too! Outta my league for sure, but darn nice looking.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I make my own, handforged or ground from 01 tool steel. I do a lot of carving and prefer to make my own tools.


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> A new forum member, a Texas boy, that goes by SnodyKnives has been know to make a few knives. -- Tex


Some really beautiful stuff, too! Outta my league for sure, but darn nice looking.








[/quote]

Thanks Friend..

I appreciate your comment.

If anyone here ever needs anything related to cutlery just get at me..

Here is Friction Folder that would work well for carving Slingshots....

This was finished recently for a local client.

Much Respect..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that is some craftsmenship! Way to go Bud!







Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree with Flat! Love those scales, especially. What are they made of?


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Now that is some craftsmenship! Way to go Bud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Friend.

Much Appreciated


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> I agree with Flat! Love those scales, especially. What are they made of?


Thanks Man..

I really appreciate your post.

The scales are made from damascus steel

This is a mosaic pattern with nickel silver in the mix.

Thanks again...


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool! Real steel.







They reminded me of some of Boker's damascus patterns, but I've never seen damascus steel used for scales, so I figured they might be some kind of damascus patterned synthetic. Absolutely gorgeous work!

Thanks.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Not to knock the Snody, great looking tactical folder, but for the task given I would go with a Mora Scandanavian style or a pocketknife from Boker or Eye Brand. The RAT 3 or Izula from ESSEL knives would also be good choices. Carbon steel for any of these would be a prerequisite, it just works so much better in terms of edge attained and sharpening. Although the newer stainless steels such as ATS-34, S30V, etc. can get quite sharp, it is so tedious to get them there in comparison. This is especially true with S30V. This is compounded by the fact you are working wood, which will wear on your edge faster than many materials. If I were shopping for an EDC knife with self defence capabilities(and a BMF it is), the Snody would would be more in line.


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Not to knock the Snody, great looking tactical folder, but for the task given I would go with a Mora Scandanavian style or a pocketknife from Boker or Eye Brand. The RAT 3 or Izula from ESSEL knives would also be good choices. Carbon steel for any of these would be a prerequisite, it just works so much better in terms of edge attained and sharpening. Although the newer stainless steels such as ATS-34, S30V, etc. can get quite sharp, it is so tedious to get them there in comparison. This is especially true with S30V. This is compounded by the fact you are working wood, which will wear on your edge faster than many materials. If I were shopping for an EDC knife with self defence capabilities(and a BMF it is), the Snody would would be more in line.


Great Post..

The folder posted above costs $2,000.00 and was sold to an existing client...

I was not really suggesting he use this Folder for carving a slingshot..

You have a good eye and I agree regarding knife design and agree with your recommendations right down to the self defense applications of wharncliff blades...

Here are a few more recent knives...

Much Respect....


----------



## panch0 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dang Snody! Your knives never cease to impress.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice knives Snody. Quite bushy looking a few of em. Do you use a Scandi-grind on any of them? And the Damascus steel is gorgeous! I've always liked it, what's your personal opinion of it?


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I have to say, Snody, those knives are pretty. I especially like the little plastic handle ones for utility, and the one with bites out of the scales showing the skulls inside.

I believe for simple carving and wood crafting a cheap knife will do. I had a good time looking at Ragweed's site. I might have to call him in a month or two when I might have a knife budget.


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

njenkins said:


> Nice knives Snody. Quite bushy looking a few of em. Do you use a Scandi-grind on any of them? And the Damascus steel is gorgeous! I've always liked it, what's your personal opinion of it?


Thanks Bro.

I like the scandi grind but utilize it very often, they get very sharp

I prefer hollow grinds followed by traditional flatgrinds followed by convex..

I like performance damascus for blade steel and the crazy stuff for handles and bolsters..

The damascus I use for blades has D2 or some other high performance core while the flashier damascus has nickel silver..

Thanks again for your post...

Much Respect.............


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

snody knives ... definitely have to have one of these masterpieces, as I have read, they have one of the best reputations in the world of cutlery. all my respect for the work of snody knives


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> snody knives ... definitely have to have one of these masterpieces, as I have read, they have one of the best reputations in the world of cutlery. all my respect for the work of snody knives


Mil Gracias....

I appreciate your post....

Cuidate....


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

just looking at a Snoddy knife makes you want one. I definitely am an admirerer of quality work and artistry.

Glad you found a niche and enjoy your work and art.


----------

